# IRS



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Got my letter today telling me what I'll be getting in retirement check this year. IRS amount has gone up almost 70 dollars a month. that is a good chunk of change for a fixed income.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

I just checked. Got a one time supplement this month, the extra taxes should be to cover that and a new letter should be out next month stating what payments will be the rest of the year. I sure HOPE things go back to normal.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Hahaha.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

dont expect things to ever go back to normal Ed. i'm waiting now for my property tax. i received the new assessment yesterday for my country property. way up there . i can only imagine what this one will be. natural gas, power, water etc. everything is gone up. i'm lucky in that i can pay it so far. a lot of seniors are going to lose their hiomes. ~Georgia


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Yep, last propane bill knocked a hole in the bank account


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

^ Filling up with heating fuel was $1400 this time. Ouch.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

The whole last year has knocked a hole in my account. 3 out of the last 9 months I've either been in the hospital or in a hotel room close to the hospital! I've spent at least $20,000 on travel, hotel and food for myself and my caretaker since last May when I received a kidney transplant. 
That's before I pay any medical bills!!!
Had to buy a truck I wasn't expecting to buy.


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

whiterock said:


> Got my letter today telling me what I'll be getting in retirement check this year. IRS amount has gone up almost 70 dollars a month. that is a good chunk of change for a fixed income.


Now look and see how much the amount deducted from your check for Medicare went up.
We got a pay cut.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Big_Al said:


> Now look and see how much the amount deducted from your check for Medicare went up.
> We got a pay cut.


My SS is holding the same. Medicare and $27 in the bank. The retirement was refigured and is back to about the same amt. We got a one time adjustment that took extra deduction from the first check of the year.


----------

